

The same data, the same map, different stories - stfu
http://www.excelcharts.com/blog/the-same-data-the-same-map-different-stories/

======
olihb
Nice, but most visualizations don't take in account the scaling effects
present in the data. Most social science systems are wildly non-linear.

IMHO, the best way is to try to model the data, then calculate the ratio
between the predicted and the observed (real) data point. From there, you
would have an index that account for the scaling in the system. The problem is
that the model needs a good number of points and the data should not be too
heteroscedastic. It's the hot new thing in scientometrics...

------
aw3c2
That is a nice post indeed, simple and to the point. I also enjoyed
[http://www.excelcharts.com/blog/creative-pie-charts-
better-i...](http://www.excelcharts.com/blog/creative-pie-charts-better-
infographics/) but that is a different genre of visualisation.

